# Hello and PNW Slip Question



## Sirena2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone - I had planned to do this intro a little ways down the road, but after seeing a couple of other intros regarding the Seattle/PNW area, I thought I'd chip in with ours.

My girlfriend and I will be relocating to the PNW as soon as we sell our house in KC. This past Monday, we returned from an investigative trip to find possible relocation sites. After much online research, we visited Sequim, Port Townsend, Anacortes and Bellingham (with a quick trip up to the Blaine marina, too.) All were nice, but our favorites were PT and Bellingham. Once we have a home base secured, we plan to purchase a pre-owned sailboat in the 37-40' range for extended cruising. We'll build experience in the San Juans, etc., but hope to head offshore for full time cruising within a year or two.

Right now, we're struggling a bit with the task of finding available slips in the general area. Frankly, that issue will have much influence on where we end up living. Does anyone have suggestions of where we might find slips with a minimal wait?

Bill & Ros
P.S. - I've enjoyed reading threads here and look forward to becoming involved in this community and learning a great deal!


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Deer Harbour


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bill & Ros,
Can't help with the slip question but welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes Plumper but that will be off the beaten path for them at either of their chosen locations of PT or Bellingham.. 

Have you tried Blaine?

Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Sirena2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ideally, we'd like to avoid a ferry trip to the slip. While up there last week, we heard from several locals that the ferry system is struggling a bit (i.e. smaller boat, less frequent runs, possibly higher prices.) We'd prefer to drive. That said, we're willing to go up to about 1-1/2 hours to reach the slip. That should open up a pretty good sized area.

According to the Port of Bellingham, the Blaine marina currently has a wait for all slip sizes. Not sure how long, though.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

There has been some marina growth in the past few years, that should help you.
When I moved up here, it took a long time to figure out where was where. It's pretty complex geography, and that can make things confusing.

Some thoughts:

Look at 48° North - The Sailing Magazine , our local sailing magazine, for information on slips and available boats.

Shilshole Marina, outside Seattle has just remodeled and I am pretty sure there are available slips. They are pretty cagey about this. You should call them directly to get the straight scoop.

Elliott Bay Marina just outside Seattle has slips available. There's an empty one right by artbyjody!

There are slips available in Poulsbo, a nice town. A bit of a trip to get to open water from there.

The marina at Bremerton has just been rebuilt/expanded. Should be availability there.

Another marina remodel at Bellingham, too

These new slips also relieve the pressure on the other marinas.

How's that for a start. If you require more information, just PM me, and I will try to help you out.

David


----------



## Sirena2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Excellent info! Thanks David (and everyone)! I've heard of 48 Degrees North mag. It makes sense to go ahead and subscribe.

I'll do some "Google Maps" research to check out those suggested spots, then make some calls to confirm availability.

-B


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

SR is right go to Blaine, very nice marina easy access.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Everett is another marina with slips many times available. If trying to get the experience via SJ's, then Anacortes, Bellingham, are good quick ways to the islands. 

Did you look in Port Angeles? Or just get west to Squim on the peninsula? 

Marty


----------



## Sirena2 (Jun 13, 2008)

We didn't make it as far as PA. We only had 4-1/2 days and needed time to visit a Realtor and 6-8 houses in each town to get a flavor, before moving on. City-data.com feedback and a desire to live in or close to the rain shadow really drove our agenda.

We're tentatively planning to go back in August. We'd like to make a final decision by then, but much rests on the sale of the KC house. If possible, we'll try to get over to Port Angeles for a visit.

Thanks for the Everett suggestion. I'll add it to my list to check out.

-B


----------



## winddancer88 (Oct 2, 2006)

I second the Everett recommendation. I just moved from there to Shilshole. I prefer Shilshole's proximity to the central sound and I recently moved west (hom e in Woodinville for sale, was easy drive to Everett), but if you're planning on spending time in San Juan's Everett is convenient. Oak Harbor might be another option for you if you're looking to live north.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

PA is in the rain shadow, granted the western most part of the shadow!

Squim is the dryest place in the state with 12" or some such amount, meanwhile 75 miles west on the ocean side, is one of the wettest rain fall ave of over 180"! 

Personally, I do not believe that there is a "perfect" marina here in the sound. All are good, all have positives/negatives. Even Edmonds where David/dejoneda and I are at, has some negatives, not many, despite being the US or North america Marina of the year in 06! I did enjoy my time in everett, but, having my boat 10 min from me, even if Everett would have been a nicer marina, the hr to go ea way, in some cases, rules out the fact that it is nicer etc, of which, personally, I feel Edmonds is one of the nicer, cleaner marina's in the sound. BUT< it is NOT the best marina for everyone! 

marty


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcom Bill & Ros,
We live in both Seattle (Ballard) and Port Townsend. If it were possible we'd live in Port Townsend full time but the commute to the office is a bit much for my hubby. So it's Seattle during the week and PT on the weekends. We keep our boat in Port Hadlock, a great little marina just down from PT. Port Hadlock is the next town over from PT. If you have any questions about Port Townsend, let me know. 

Juli and Bill


----------



## Tribe95 (Jun 2, 2008)

Isn't there a small quasi-marina near Bow, WA? Anyone who lives there feel free to correct me. I just seem to remember seeing some sailboats moored whilst driving through.

Just FYI, but if anyone has any military ties - retiree, reservists, etc., I found out that the military marinas at both NAS Everett and NAS Whidbey Island charge $30.00 a month for boats up to 25 feet, which is about as cheap as one could expect (I think it was $1.00 extra per foot).

Ron


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*PNW Marinas*

If you are still looking for marinas here in the Seattle area I found a website at marinas.com you might try looking at. Were you looking for one that allows liveaboards? Anyway, hope it helps!


----------



## Pinga (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bellinghan's marina...*

You should be sure to inquire not just about permanent, but also subleased or temp slips. That worked for us while we waited on a list in Bellingham. There are slips unused or awaiting maintenance that cannot be assigned but are available "month-to-month". We didn't want to be any where near the crazy Seattle/Everett traffic and are happy with our choice of Bellingham for both home and boat, but also like PT. Semiamoo and Blaine are losing services; PT has [lenty of marine services!


----------



## add (Dec 25, 2000)

*Pleasant Harbor Marina Hood Canal*

I have kept my Cascade 29 in Pleasant Harbor for the last 3 years, it has pool, hot tub, small deli and currently they ask $ 6.00/foot plus metered power for annual moorings. It is located about 35 miles south of Port Townnsend on US 101 at Brinnon, WA. The actual marina is a very protected cove off the west side of the Hood Canal.

Add
SV Fy Lanken
1963 Cascade 29


----------

